# 1.5 miles is sometimes a long way



## Ian H (20 Sep 2015)

Exeter Wheelers Hill Climb.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2015)

You're struggling going downhill there Ian


----------



## Dayvo (20 Sep 2015)

Looks like he lost his bottle.


----------



## earlestownflya (20 Sep 2015)

maybe have a shave...aerodynamics and all that


----------



## Dayvo (20 Sep 2015)

Yeah, white leg warmers: novel.


----------



## earlestownflya (20 Sep 2015)

only jesting ian..nice to see a bit of 531 too ..great effort


----------



## Ian H (20 Sep 2015)

The last 30m leveled off, but I think Ann might have been laughing enough to nearly drop her camera.
Exeter Wheelers' Hill Climb.


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2015)

Handle bar tape, get rid of that and the climb would have been slightly easier.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Sep 2015)

Blimey, it looks like you're struggling on the downhill.

Edit. I should have read ALL the earlier replies. <doh>


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (20 Sep 2015)

screenman said:


> Handle bar tape, get rid of that and the climb would have been slightly easier.



And hasn't anyone told you that purple and yellow don't mix, probably cost you another 20 seconds.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Sep 2015)

Note how the chain is edited out to avoid legitimate criticism of its tautness


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Sep 2015)

Cracking pictures Ian, a bit far for us to come but very tempting, would have to make a long weekend of it. I think we will know quite a few of the competitors, certainly Maryka who was the women's winner we know very well.
I don't suppose you have a results sheet? Can't find results anywhere just yet. Congratulations to Exeter also on so many children entered, good to see. What is the climb like Ian?


----------



## Ian H (20 Sep 2015)

We got a road closure and made it a weekend with Minehead's event on the Sunday (I mean today). 
Route here: Google map
Results here: 
*https://evententry.ctt.org.uk/Local/exeterwheelershillclimbresults2015.csv *


----------



## oldroadman (22 Sep 2015)

Ian H said:


> Exeter Wheelers Hill Climb.


Old dogs, plenty of life, a bit of pain reminds you that you're alive...crack on, good effort. Nice 513 (?) frame too.


----------



## oldroadman (22 Sep 2015)

Er, 531 frame - legs still work, fingers a different matter!


----------



## Ed Phelan (9 Oct 2015)

Ian H said:


> The last 30m leveled off, but I think Ann might have been laughing enough to nearly drop her camera.
> Exeter Wheelers' Hill Climb.



Wow, a keg of beer is a fine gift indeed. How do I sign up?


----------



## Ian H (9 Oct 2015)

It was an open event this year, and should be next. We're hoping to get a closed road again. Can't guarantee what the prize list will be. You will have to be quite fast up the hill to claim any.


----------

